# Driftwood Question Please?



## newgirl40 (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi, I'm new to the forum and glad to be here!
My question is, I got this peice of driftwood, and started boiling it.
It has a really strong pine smell and stuff that looks like some sort of sap is leaking out. So I guess this is not good right? Am I wasting my time?

Thanks, Connie


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Pine is not a good wood to use for decorations in a home aquarium. It is a soft wood and will deteriorate rather quickly if not cured properly. The best are hard woods like oak, maple,ect. These are a little harder to get to sink but do don't leach as bad into the aquarium. The best is the Malayasian driftwood, but you can't collect that here in the States. I have used Great Lakes driftwood with good results also. Sounds to me like your piece of wood is just too green yet.


----------



## Pleco_stomus (Dec 10, 2007)

herefishy said:


> I have used Great Lakes driftwood with good results also.


ya know, i live in Michigan, but i didnt even think about gettin some driftwood from around here! next time i go into the u.p. i'll have to get some!


----------



## busteds13 (Feb 18, 2008)

i bought a huge chunk of malaysian driftwood from my LFS, boiled it a few times and it sank right to the bottom, without leaking any noticeable tannins into the aquarium... great looking wood, can't wait to move it out of my 10g into a 55g :d


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

I live right off Lake Michigan. I wonder if any of the driftwood is safe anymore.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

FG, I vacation in the Burt Lake/Indian River/Mullett Lake area every year. We take the boat to Lake Huron just to gather driftwood one day each time we go. We do "drag some line" and do a little fishing on Huron each trip. Came back with over 50 real nice pieces last year, Including a piece that I put in my 180g. Sold a bunch of it to my lfs's. 

I have found zebra mussels clinging to a few pieces and it is best to disinfect each piece before placing the pieces in your tank(s). I boil mine and use hydrogen peroxide. Someone, once, told me of another product to use, I can't recall what it was. Sounded too evil to use on something I was going to put in my tanks so I never used it. You should be able to get gallons of hydrogen peroxide at your local pharmacy for around $8-$10. I use a spray bottle to apply it. Make sure to get into the nooks and crannies when clean each piece.

I'm hoping to find a substantial root like piece with lots of "tenacles" to put in my 210g blackwater tank that has been "under construction" since November. I'd like to have just the right pieces and am in no hurry to get it done until it is just what I want. Maybe it will get done before Christmas, lol


----------

